

Rust – memcpy is backwards (silent breaking change) - rcconf
http://internals.rust-lang.org/t/memcpy-is-backwards/1797

======
belovedeagle
I don't have much to add to this argument since I think that someone will
simply make it the way _they_ think it should be regardless of anyone else.

However, I will point out that by closing the revert request with the
rationale "I'm going to suggest that discussion on the next step happen in the
ongoing discuss thread", aturon is moving the status quo. Now instead of
having a discussion about _why this breaking change should be made_ , they're
having a discussion about _why this breaking change should [not] be reverted_
thus further breaking code which has been updated.

